# Pineberry Strawberry plants for sale (white fruit) -ship from PA



## smtigger (Feb 20, 2005)

I will have some pineberry strawberry plants for sale this year, probably ready to mail out the second week of April (some are coming out of dormancy and are ready now if the weather is good where you are located). They are the runners off of my plants. They will be smaller plants but they grow fast. They make a white fruit with pink seeds. They will have a pink tint to them if grown in full sun. Here is the description from Burpee website: 
Strawberry, Pineberry
White berries speckled with red seeds are aromatic and taste like pineapple.
An unusual, hard-to-find strawberry. Plants are vigorous and send out numerous runners. Berries are white, ornately speckled with red seeds, and are a bit bigger than other pineberry varieties. Aroma is outstanding and the pineapple flavor is pleasant and mild. Protect from direct hot sun to keep fruits from developing more pinkish hues.
Zone: 5-8

Sun: Full Sun
Height: 8-12 inches
Spread: 10-18 inches

* Burpee did recently add that you need another variety of strawberry plant grown nearby since these are all female plants, but some sites say they are self pollinating. I have always had other plants nearby so I can't say if it is true or not. Other plants can be red variety. I will probably have some ozark beauty plants available if needed. They will be the same price. 

Price includes shipping to the US:
20 plants $12.50
40 plants $17.50
60 plants $26.00

I accept money order or paypal.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Great, they were on my list to add to the homestead this year. I would like 40 please......


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll take 40...pm me with your mailing address and I'll get a MO next time I'm in town and send it out. Thanks!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I would like 40 please  I will be sending payment by Paypal- Thanks so much!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks so much for these, the plants are beautiful and thriving!!


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Thank you! They arrived in perfect condition Saturday and were back in the beds by Sunday. She's so excited to add her new berries to her circle!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Plants arrived and they look wonderful............!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you have any plants left?


----------

